# Looking for Rides



## vcyclist (Apr 18, 2005)

I am working in Santa Clarita now and will live here for 2 months and then possibly buy a home in west Palmdale. I am looking for riding in both areas and possibly groups with ride schedules. Thanks


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I did an organized ride last spring - "Pedalin' with the Poppies", sponsored by Bicycle John's in Acton. It started in Acton and went along Lake Elizabeth Road. There's a monster climb up Johnson Ave. The scenery was beautiful and traffic was nice and mellow. Check out the Bicycle John's in Acton. It's probably the best bike shop in the area. They might have organized weekly rides there.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

You could try taking Metrolink out to Acton (it runs on Saturdays as well as during the week), and then ride back through Soledad Canyon--it's especially good there during winter and spring when the creek is full. Not much traffic anytime, generally isolated houses and ranches along the route, lots of sycamores and cottonwoods along the creek, high desert flora (and fauna) elsewhere, some surprisingly deep canyon walls. ...or ride Sierra Highway to Acton instead of taking the train. ...or ride out to Vasquez Rocks (if you don't know what that is, just go out there--you'll recognize it from years of TV and movies and commercials)--and then drop down to Soledad Canyon on Agua Dulce.


----------



## wilier (Mar 16, 2002)

*SoCalCycling.com*



vcyclist said:


> I am working in Santa Clarita now and will live here for 2 months and then possibly buy a home in west Palmdale. I am looking for riding in both areas and possibly groups with ride schedules. Thanks


You probably already know about this list, but here it is just in case. I have no idea how up to date it is. There is a santa clarita club, but the website is dead. There's an e-mail address though.

http://www.socalcycling.com/socalclubs.asp


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*SCV shop rides*

check in with Roger at Newhall Bicycle Co. near old downtown Newhall. He has Sat. am group rides. 284-6187

Also leaving Sat. am is the SCVelo ride, starting at Performance Cyclery on Bouquet near KMart. Check in w/the shop guys there for info, although it's not "their" ride, just a start point. 254-4008

I don't know what kind of rider you are or what you like. The SCVelo rides are more on the serious side, while Roger's may be a little more laid back 

otherwise, lots of good solo/buddy rides there along the paths, Placerita Cyn., Sierra Hwy to Palmdale, etc.

enjoy!


----------

